# Utah SchH/IPO?



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone on the forum that trains in Utah? Wasatch Hundesport or maybe Wicked K9? 

Reason I ask is that it looks like I have a job opportunity in Utah.

I will have been training with Chris Wild for six years in August....and for her it seems like only six minutes....under water!!!!

Anyway...she is stuck with me for at least another year, as I am going to commute for at least 12 months...but eventually if the company takes-off, it looks like the family, GSDs, and I will relocate to Utah...so I thought while I am out there working the next several months, I may have an opportunity to get to know the local USCA folks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

I live in Utah. You can send me a pm


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*I'm a Utahn, and yes that is how we spell it.*

I'm in Utah, about 20 minutes north of Salt Lake City. I'm not involved in either of those sports or clubs with our dog, but you'll find lots of awesome outdoor activities for your family and dog here. People are friendly, don't worry about the whole mormon thing, and most importantly ask a local before you think about taking a dog to swim or hike around the Great Salt Lake!


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*Forgot to post the pictures*

Here are 2 shots from our hike in the Uinta Mountains a few weeks ago. About an 1.5 hours east of Salt Lake City. High mountain lakes and streams, wonderful temperatures, wide open spaces.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I am in Utah as I type this, but unfortunately, I have been working very long hours, and have not had much opportunity yet to take in the local beauty of the area.

Thanks for the photos, they are very inspiring.

I am happy to say I will be in Michigan for training on Saturday....I really miss my dog training family!!!


----------

